# Smoke detector for woodstove room???



## ontario026 (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone know the proper style of smoke detector for the room containing my wood stove? The current detector falses quite regularily with a roaring fire, yet no sign of visible smoke in the room (my stove has excellent draft) it seems like it is just reponding to the rapid increase in temperature. I plan to replace the current detector with a new one that has a pause feature for false alarm occasions, but do I want an Ionization detector, or a photoelectric style?? any recommendations?

a site on the net stated this: "The ionization detector responds slightly quicker to flaming fires (like draperies), with smaller particles of combustion, while the photo-electric detector responds quicker to smoldering fires (like a cigarette.)"

Thanks in advance
Matthew


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well I may have answered my own question, I did some more net searching and found the following link

http://www.rd.com/familyhandyman/content/19575/

The site recommends photoelectric detectors...

Anyone contradict?

Thanks
Matthew


----------



## Sprig (Dec 7, 2006)

No contradict, the photo-electric ones seem more conducive to particulates (smoke), and the slightly lesser sensitivity makes sense to me as its not kickin' in everytime you open the door. What I would put in though,first and formost, is a CO2/Monoxide detector before/with a smoke alarm, as mono is truly the silent killer. Keep da family and you safe mate! The problem with gases produced is that some of the bad stuff isn't really noticable short term, same with burnin of treated wood, it may seem fine for the moment because you can't smell it or see it. Sort of reminds me of a recent med articles (no I tried to find it, will post when I do), linking an increased incidence of ear infections in kids attributed to second hand smoke. Just something to consider.
Just my 0.02$ blather fer a chilly Thursday. 



Serge


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 7, 2006)

When I burned wood I moved the detectors down the wall a foot, cured the problem. 

bob


----------

